# will adult bristlenose plecos eat the fry?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i am getting 2 albino bristlenose plecos, i am wondering should i take the mother out after the eggs are layed and then the father out when they are born, or should i just leave them both in? will the parents eat the fry?


P.S i have done research i just cant find the answer to this question and its ok if i have to take the parents out because i have other tanks i can put them in.

thankis George


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

they wont eat them but its up to you when the eggs hatch you can take them out or leave them in. they might be easyier to feed if there on there own.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok thanks i will probably leave them in as i have set up this tank especially for bristlenose plecs so it have lots of hides, wood and sand in it. 

will they be ok if there is a 2" normal MALE bristlenose pleco in aswell? 

thankyou


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

they should be but the weaker one might get bullied a little espesially if they breed but if theres lots of hiding places then it should be fine.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok then thanks.


----------

